# RCA1 Restaurants



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

I do Flex deliveries in SF out of DSF5. I don't do Prime Now or restaurants, just packages.

This evening I opened the app and saw this. Anyone know where/what RCA1 is?


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

it's restaurant delivery San Francisco .. they will give you an intersection to "stage at" 1-hour before your shift starts.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

soupergloo said:


> it's restaurant delivery San Francisco .. they will give you an intersection to "stage at" 1-hour before your shift starts.


Ok, thanks. To hell with that...


----------

